# Suggestions : Migrating to Berlin from Sydney



## edu (Sep 16, 2011)

Hello All,

I am planning to move to Berlin from Sydney. I have an offer from an organisation there. I am doing well here in Sydney, family as well is happy, the only motivation professionally is that its a very good job and work, to be associated with. In that context, what one would suggest this planned movement be? Pros\Cons? Is it well off moving to Berlin and is worth taking risk especially a non english speaking country?

Any inputs on that will be appreciated. Lots of news on economic crisis in Europe, bothers me to take this step back. My son has recently started schooling in Sydney, not sure his rhythm can upset, if i move him to a new place and school. Monetary wise as well, say if we are getting the same salary as in Sydney and similar life style, will it be a gainful move? I mean earnings is X and expenditure is Y currently in Sydney.

Note: Iam a permanent resident of Australia. I have 14 years of experience as well, so in that way, its like going there with peak work, experience age and I am in to IT.

Thanks in Advance!

Regards,
edu


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Most of your questions can't easily be answered. What is the future of the European economy? Will I come out ahead financially? Is this a good move?

Berlin is different from the rest of Germany, an easier place to be a foreigner in my limited experience, but life there is still very, very different from Australia or Canada. Better in some respects, worse in others. I love the place, regret not being able to spend more time there, but would be slightly terrified of making it my permanent home - I think I'd become a seriously crabby old person, mostly to fit in with the rest of them.

It's possible to move with only English, to slowly learn German and adapt, but it's not easy (especially when you're busy with a full-time job). How much time have you spent in Berlin? Is it somewhere you think you and your family would enjoy living? Are you thinking of this as a permanent move or a temporary move?

If your son has only started school then it would not be difficult to move him and put him into a regular public school, he would adapt and learn the language very quickly. (It won't be completely stress-free, of course, but easier than trying it with a teenager.) You on the other hand might have a difficult time communicating with teachers and other parents.


----------



## edu (Sep 16, 2011)

Nononymous said:


> Most of your questions can't easily be answered. What is the future of the European economy? Will I come out ahead financially? Is this a good move?
> 
> Berlin is different from the rest of Germany, an easier place to be a foreigner in my limited experience, but life there is still very, very different from Australia or Canada. Better in some respects, worse in others. I love the place, regret not being able to spend more time there, but would be slightly terrified of making it my permanent home - I think I'd become a seriously crabby old person, mostly to fit in with the rest of them.
> 
> ...


Hi Nononymous

Thanks for the response. We will for sure not be there permanently. My point is mainly to see are we better off staying in Sydney compared to Germany? I was assuming that some body with common experience can share their thoughts. 

You mentioned it is good in some aspects and worse in few, may be you can highlight few of them? How do you see social life there with others, in long term, what one would suggest say Sydney\Australia is a better place to explore and learn more both professionally and personally? 

Some of the experiences could be personal again? But, i believe some experiences on living style, monetary perspective, major pros and cons would be helpful i believe?

As mentioned earlier, if we be back after staying there for few years, with not so excellent experience, it would be painful. 


Regards,
San


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

My experience is coming from Canada, rather than Australia. I can answer specific questions, but don't have time for essays on how life works there, nor can I offer help on the very general "would we better off" sort of question.

On the financial side, you should be able to run a comparison if you have a salary number you can plug into a tax calculator; there's general cost-of-living information and rental information out there as well. It takes some research but you can probably figure it out relatively accurately.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

I can't tell you whether it would be a wise career move.

If you get the same salary, you might possibly be a bit better off, Sydney has higher living expenses as far as I know.

Otherwise, do you like the life you have in Sydney now?

Berlin is very different.

It starts with the weather. Compared to Australia, Germany is a cold country.

While most people have some English instruction in school, it doesn't mean that everybody is interested/has a talent for it/ever needs it in daily life, so a lot of people forget any English they have ever learned. Communication is likely to be difficult at least at first.

The Indian/subcontinental community in Germany is tiny. Still, there are a handful of shops in Berlin selling spices, foodstuffs, movies, etc. Failing that, there are plenty of Turkish shops that don't have the exact same things but a lot sort of overlaps.

Public transport is excellent and affordable.

You'll get more annual leave in Germany.

With a German residence permit you are free to travel within the Schengen zone, making short holidays in various places very easy and affordable.

My Australian friend also tells me that she keeps being amazed at the easy access to health care without having to pay extra on top of the monthly premium.

School-wise, there are quite a few bilingual day cares and primary schools. Whether it will be practical to live near one depends on where your work place will be.


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

_Well, let me throw in my two cents as well. I lived in Sydney on a 457 for 2,5yrs, moved back to Hamburg in Feb 2014 and will now move permanently back to Sydney in about 3 weeks time. Please note that we are a family of 5. I found it easiest to answer you question based on ALKB's post._




ALKB said:


> I can't tell you whether it would be a wise career move.
> 
> If you get the same salary, you might possibly be a bit better off, Sydney has higher living expenses as far as I know. _Definitely true!_
> 
> ...


_
Personally speaking, unless the job offer is extremely good whether in terms of salary or career perspectives I would not move from Sydney to any German city._


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Ben-HH said:


> _Well, let me throw in my two cents as well. I lived in Sydney on a 457 for 2,5yrs, moved back to Hamburg in Feb 2014 and will now move permanently back to Sydney in about 3 weeks time. Please note that we are a family of 5. I found it easiest to answer you question based on ALKB's post._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! 

Just regarding bilingual schools in Berlin, there are several excellent bilingual Europa state schools which are free, as all state schools are. They are located in the western part of the city.

I have recently discovered that there are now a few bilingual private schools which seem to be affordable in the eastern part. I don't know anything about the quality of teaching there. 

All other private English medium schools charge around €10k/annum in tuition.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello All,

I found this thread very much relevant to what I am looking for.

I need some advoce, I know that the decision still will be mine.

I am really trying hard to get Australia PR from past years, but for some reasons I am not able to get those extra 5 points. I am currently in India and I am kin to move to Australia.

However, in this tenure I got a job offer from a employer in Mainz, Germany. They aren't offer a great salary it's the basic what a normal person would get and I would be saving there as much I am earning here.

Now I am really confused, whether should I take opportunity or not, as I am confused what would be fate of Australia PR after July, what of some occupation are in danger.

I too am from 263111


----------



## Aniastar (Jan 5, 2016)

Ben-HH said:


> _Well, let me throw in my two cents as well. I lived in Sydney on a 457 for 2,5yrs, moved back to Hamburg in Feb 2014 and will now move permanently back to Sydney in about 3 weeks time. Please note that we are a family of 5. I found it easiest to answer you question based on ALKB's post._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am very fascinated by your comments as I'm Australian and my Partner is German. My partner is missing Germany very much and coinciding moving back as his family all back there, we have two children together so it would mean that we all would need to move. I am very much concerned that he will feel the same way as you did after a moving back to Berlin, I spend a year in Germany and absolutely loved it but am very concerned moving our family permanently to Berlin. Just wanted to know how you are feeling now back in Sydney? Perhaps send me a private email as I would love to get some of your feedback since you have children as well. thank you very much.


----------



## Aniastar (Jan 5, 2016)

Hello Ben-HH.

I am very fascinated by your comments as I'm Australian and my Partner is German. My partner is missing Germany very much and coinciding moving back as his family all back there, we have two children together so it would mean that we all would need to move. I am very much concerned that he will feel the same way as you did after a moving back to Berlin, I spend a year in Germany and absolutely loved it but am very concerned moving our family permanently to Berlin. Just wanted to know how you are feeling now back in Sydney? Perhaps send me a private email as I would love to get some of your feedback since you have children as well. thank you very much.


----------

